# Software para diseño de red



## jsolorzano

Hola a todo el mundo..

Yo trabajo en una empresa de Catv. en el departamento de ingeniería y planimetría.
Nuestro departamento es el encargado de diseñar toda la red de planta externa para la alimentación de abonados, nosotros usamos en nuestra red principal cable RG-500 con todos sus accesorios (Tap, Line  extender, Spliter, etc..). Lo lamentable es que no poseemos ningún software que nos ayude en el diseño de nuestra red.

Por lo que por el momento nos apoyamos en el autocad y en excel para realizar el dibujo y el calculo del mismo.

Si supieran de programas que hicieran ese trabajo  les estaria muy agradecido, ya que nos facilitaria nuestra tarea. 

De preferencia que se compatible con Cad, ya que nuestra base catastral esta en Cad.

Gracias por su ayuda...  de antemano.. mil gracias.....


----------



## MaMu

A mi criterio deberian desarrollar su propio software, es decir, a la medida de sus necesidades. La idea no es tan descabellada al punto tal de que puede ir armandose por modulos, que, momentaneamente pueden ser saneados por aplicaciones de cálculo existente. El primer problema que se encuentra en una aplicacion de solo diseño es el cálculo preciso, que si  bien puede ser manejado en otros terminos,  nos encontramos con el problema principal y fundamental, que esta la etapa de testeo y control, o conocido simplemente como simulacion de un circuito dado. Un ejemplo, seria el tendido desde un nodo A, con un amplificador y 4 splitters de distribucion domiciliaria, interconectado al poste B. Si bien el diseño es orientativo, como se puede estructurar la unidad de control?. Encuentro este tema muy interesante a nivel programación, ya que requiere de una buena base de datos de conceptos y materiales técnicos para su desarrollo, que van desde el simple metro de cable, hasta el soldado de fibra optica, filtrado de señales, etc etc. Sinceramente desconozco software de estas características a nivel operadoras de cable (a nivel SIM CATV, jeje que original).

Voy a ver que se consigue por estos pagos.

Saludos.


----------



## jsolorzano

Te agradezco la ayuda,


----------



## Marcelo

Complementando lo que te dice Mamu, creo que el primer paso debería ser el desarrollo de una base de datos cuyas tablas estén bien relacionadas y asociadas a la data de catastro que ya tienen disponible. Por ejemplo, la BD de que te hablo pudiera tener algo como:

1) Tabla de Catastro con coordenadas, distancias, pendientes, obstáculos, etc.

2) Tabla de componentes y materiales para cómputos métricos es decir, sus costos por metro, por unidad, inventario, etc.

3) Tabla de trayectos catastrales instalados. En ésta, tendrían las coordenadas de las instalaciones, elementos utilizados, sus cantidades y estaría enlazada a la tabla 2 para saber los datos de los componentes y calcular el costo total o de un segmento específico y también con la tabla 1 para identificar estos trayectos en todo el plano catastral y graficarlos o modificarlos.

4) Otras posibles tablas relacionadas que pudieran necesitar.

Una vez que tengan esta base de datos bien estructurada y con una interfaz de consulta, introdución y edición de datos, podrían pensar en el traslado a una aplicación de dibujo vectorial que pudiera ser incluso tipo GIS y que genere planos compatibles con CAD. Me parece que no sería muy difícil, pues tendrían la opción de diseñar su propia interfaz o utilizar aquellas existentes como ESRI o el mismo MAPINFO. Creo que la base de datos bien estructurada es la base y el inicio para esto. De hecho luego podrían realizar un módulo que creara tablas individuales e independientes a partir de la BD principal, para que distintos programas comerciales pudieran leerlas y graficarlas, incluyendo el mismo autocad.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## jsolorzano

se compro la licensia del arc view version 9, pero no hemos podido unificarlas con el autocad.
Con respecto de lo de las tablas, la verdad es que no se como armarlas; si me pudieras dar una idea, mas grafica de como suguieres tu hacerlo.. te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Marcelo

Lamentablemente, para poder ayudarte diréctamente debería tener todos los parámetros, variables y procedimientos que maneja la empresa para definir un prototipo de tablas, lo cual requeriría bastante tiempo y trabajo, aparte de la experiencia que hay que tener del dia a dia en las labores.

Hacer un proyecto como ese, es un proceso largo e iterativo, pues se debe pulir el prototipo hasta el producto final. Inclusive, muchas veces se puede llegar a deducir que procedimientos comunes que siguen en la empresa en su labor diaria, deben ser modificadas para poder implementarlo.

Creo que lo primero es documentarse sobre como diseñar tus bases de datos y el modelado de entidades/relaciones a definir para crearlas (creo que el modelo entidad/relación es el más apropiado para lo que necesitas hacer. Hay otros). 

Aquí hay un resumen muy escueto para el Arcview. Puede servirte de inicio para aclarar los conceptos: 

http://mit.ocw.universia.net/curso1.../lecture5-2.html#Database_Issues_with_ArcView 

(Esta es la página principal del link anterior:   http://mit.ocw.universia.net/curso11208/11/11.208/IAP02/lecture-notes/index.html)

Hay mucha documentación sobre esto en libros e internet, sencillas y complejas, por lo que te recomiendo que empieces estudiando un poco esto pues hay varios conceptos involucrados que hay que tener muy claro. Luego, podrás establecer cuales son tus entidades y que relaciones hay entre ellas y no te será muy dificil definir las tablas y establecer la clave que las relacionan.

Puedes basarte en lo que tienes hecho en excel pues seguramente ya lo tienes intrínsecamente definido. Y como siempre, obviamente depende del nivel de complejidad que quieras llegar con un proyecto como este pero, tal como lo planteas, es ambicioso.

Como ejemplo te digo que en una empresa de telecomunicaciones en la que trabajé unos cuantos años, empezamos un proyecto GIS para una red de cables submarinos de fibra óptica internacionales que incluían la planta externa e interna de toda la red SDH de interconexión, solo a nivel de backbone y con 5 grados o capas de zoom. 
El tiempo que nos llevó a un equipo de 5 personas hacer solo la base de datos fue de 2 años y medio para tener un prototipo medianamente pulido. En tu caso ya tienes lo más importante, que es la data de catastro.

Hay mucho más que hablar de esto pero te voy a dejar solo con esta recomendación como inicio.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## jsolorzano

Te agradezco Marcelo por tu valiosa ayuda, voy a leer los documentos que me mensionastes y mas adelante te comentare de mis resultados


----------

